# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  معلومات غريبة ولكن سبحان الله

## أمجاد الشموخ

_ﺃﻏﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺋﻨﺎﺕ :

1-ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻚ:
ﺍﻧﻪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺷﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺍﻥ ﺭﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﻘﻠﻪ
ﻭﺯﺍﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺳﻜﺮﻫـ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ

2-ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ:
ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﺓ ،،، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻋﺠﻴﺐ ﺃﻣﺮ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﺍﻧﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﻫـ ﺇﻻ
ﺍﻻﺑﻞ
ﻭ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﻜﺜﺮ ﺻﺒﺮﻫﺎ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ

3-ﺷﺠﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺧﺎﻥ:
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺃﻭﻧﻮﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺷﺠﺮﺓ ﻋﺠﻴﺒﻪ
ﺇﺫﺍ ﻏﺎﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﺧﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻮﻓﻬﺎ ﺩﺧﺎﻥ.
ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ (y)

-4 ﻣﻦ ﻣﻜﺘﺸﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ:
ﺍﻥ ﻓﻮﻕ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻋﻮﺿﺔ ﺗﻌﻴﺶ ﺣﺸﺮﺓ
ﺻﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﻻﺗﺮﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮﺩﻫـ ( ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻻﻳﺴﺘﺤﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﻣﺜﻼَ ﻣﺎﺑﻌﻮﺿﻪ ﻓﻤﺎ
ﻓﻮﻗﻬﺎ )ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ (y) -

5ﺍﻟﺨﻨﺰﻳﺮ: 
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ
ﻟﻠﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ (y) -

6 ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺣﺔ:
ﻟﻠﺘﻔﺎﺣﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﻴﺔ ﻣﺆﺛﺮﺓ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻴﻴﻦ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﻣﺴﺘﻴﻘﻂ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ
ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ (y)

ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺃﺷﻴﺎﺀ
ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻺﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺍٓﺁﺩﻳﮯ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻬﺎ
ﻣﺜﻼ
: ﻳﺮﻯ ﻣﻼﺋﻜﺔ ﻋﺎﺍٓﺁﺩﻳﮯ ﻳﺒﺸﺮﻭﻧﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ
ﺳﻴﻤﻮﺕ،
ﻭﻳﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺧﺎﺗﻤﺔ.
ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﺭﺓ ﻕ {ﻓﻜﺸﻔﻨﺎ
ﻋﻨﻚ ﻏﻄﺎﺀﻙ ﻓﺒﺼﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﺪﻳﺪ}
ﻭﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ ﻟﻴﺜﺒﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﻮﺿﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ ﺣﺎﺟﺰ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺮﻯ ﺑﻤﺪﻯ ﻣﺤﺪﺩ
ﻭﻭﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻨﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ
ﻧﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻼﺋﻜﺔ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ
ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻀﺎﺭ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺭﻓﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺟﺐ ﻭﻳﺮﻯ
ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺋﻜﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ
ﺗﺸﻮﻳﺶ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﻍ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺭﺁﻩ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻻ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻤﺎ ﻳﺮﺍﻩ ﻭﺗﺘﺒﻠﺪ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ
ﻭﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻫﺒﻮﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻭﻳﺘﻢ ﻧﺰﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻﻳﻬﺮﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻟﻢ
ﺧﺮﻭﺟﻬﺎ
ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ {ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻕ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﺎﻕ}

ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ: ﺃﻟﻢ ﻃﻠﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻗﺪﺭﻩُ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺎﺀ
ﺑـ3 ﺁﻻﻑ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻴﻒ
ﺭﺑﻲ ﺇﺳﺎﻟﻚ ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺗﻤﻪ
ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺗﻘﺒﺾ ﺭﻭﺣﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
_

----------


## (dodo)

ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ

1-ﺍﻟﺴﻤﻚ:
ﺍﻧﻪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺷﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻜﺮﺍﻥ ﺭﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻋﻘﻠﻪ
ﻭﺯﺍﻝ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺳﻜﺮﻫـ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ

----------


## &روان&

6 التفاحة:
للتفاحة خاصية مؤثرة أكثر من الكافيين
في ابقاء الشخص مستيقط حتى الصباح
سبحان آللـَّہ (y)

       سبحان الله
     شكرا امجاد على هي المعلومات

----------


## دموع الغصون

-ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ:
ﻟﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻞ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﺓ ،،، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻋﺠﻴﺐ ﺃﻣﺮ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﺍﻧﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﻫـ ﺇﻻ
ﺍﻻﺑﻞ
ﻭ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﻜﺜﺮ ﺻﺒﺮﻫﺎ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻥ ﺁﻟﻠـَّﮧ

نياله والله نحنا مرارتنا راحت ولسا الصبر عندنا نفس الشي 

يسلمو اديك امجاد كتير مفيده المعلومات وغربية

----------


## ~المشتاقة~

سلمت يداكي على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة

----------

